# Glock 26 vs M&P Shield 9mm for CCW?



## Belial88

which to get? I love the glock, I love them both, but just worried i wouldnt carry the glock, i need a gun i know i will not hesitate to grab, like my phone or wallet. It seems a lot of people say glock 26, but people who've used both seem to say the shield a lot. Just curious if people who've used both could attest to how much easier it is to carry the shield (or any single stack 9, really, ie 26 vs xds for example). I need a gun for CCW, I'm in and out of my car a lot, drive a lot, run around a lot. I wear informal, but nice clothing (ie button ups and fitted jeans). I imagine my self defense scenarios to be at night, outside, either when im getting in or out of my car, or walking around outside, at very close range, as I live in a bad neighborhood.

I know both guns are great, so please don't say one or the other because it's the only one you've used.

I've shot the glock 26, xds, ppk 40, glock 42, I mean really all these guns feel great to me, there isn't any I handle or use and I dislike. I liked the glock 42 a lot actually, but i guess the shield is close enough in size that i shouldn't consider it? I'm ~5'10" and ~140lb, so I'm a pretty thin, small guy. The family owns a p225 9mm but this would basically be my first gun.

The trigger feels nicer on the shield and it's cheaper, but I'm kinda drawn to the glock. It is shorter, that is maybe a plus for CCW? Ultimately this has to be a gun I can't think twice about carrying. I mean when I stick it in my belt they feel kinda the same to me, but they dont exactly let you run around in your car for a day to see how it fits.

ps is there some sort of trigger mod you can do to the glock for super cheap to change it or something?


----------



## Cait43

Belial88 said:


> which to get?
> 
> I know both guns are great, so please don't say one or the other because it's the only one you've used.


For the most part you will be getting suggestions based on the weapon someone is using since it fits them..... When it comes down to which weapon to purchase it truly is a personal matter.....

From you post it appears you want to go with the Glock..... If possible find a gun store that rents weapons and fire both before making your decision........

As to "super cheap" Glock trigger kits that's a no go......
http://www.brownells.com/items/glock-trigger-kit.aspx


----------



## shaolin

I like my shield better for carry and with the 7rd mag it is very concealable. for day to day carry I prefer the single stack but the G26 is a good system too but I found it too small to hold for my hands. Go with what makes you happy or you'll end up buying both and one will become a stay at home gun.


----------



## Belial88

I dunno, I'm think I'm leaning more towards the shield. Just wondered what people had to say about carrying glock 26 vs single stack.

I thought i read something about a 'super cheap' glock trigger change, seeing as I liked the shield's trigger more. Just feels nicer than the glock's blocky trigger, not that that's a big deal.

I got a question - so with the glock 26 and shield, say I shoot all the bullets, drop the mag, insert a new mag. Do I just hit the slide release or do I need to cock it back and hit it at same time? Someone told me that this is a good thing, as it means the slide is traveling further (but that doesnt make sense, what difference does hammer strength have to do with bullet trajectory?), and another person told me that with a loaded, fresh mag, it doesn't do that. Even though I shot these guns I really don't recall what I was doing. I just know my sig doesnt do anything like that and it bothered me at first.


----------



## shaolin

I just did the test it can either be pulled back and released or just press down on the slide release " kinda hard to do since it's so small in a combat situation" I recommend just pulling back the slide and releasing it. The trigger is better on the shield and it to me is more accurate which is why I carry it. I own 8 Glocks and I like them and would trust my life with them also. For everyday carry I like the Shield, but if the crap hits the fan then I want a gun with more ammo not saying I would need it so it a personal choice. I hear people swear by both.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Stick it in your belt? Man I hope you're kidding with that one. Definitely use a quality holster with either of these guns. That trigger has to be protected.

Both are good guns for carry. And you can go larger for concealed carry; it's just obvious you don't wish to do this. Nothing wrong with that. Between the two, since size seems to be a major criteria for you, the Shield may be the better choice. But they are very close so that's a hard call.

Have you shot them? If not, try to find a range that rents guns and has these available for rent then shoot them to see which one is best for you.

As for inexpensive trigger mods to the Glock, yes... much is available in this department and I have done a bunch of it myself. But if I were you, I'd leave it factory stock for a while until you have put enough rounds down range to make a good assessment of what you might want to do in the trigger modding department.

If you're willing to go a little larger, the M&P 9c is an excellent choice, though it can have a rather heavy trigger out of the box. This is easy to fix but does come at a cost of around $100.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Belial88

I definitely plan to buy the absolute nicest holster I can. If that makes a difference, ie glock in nice holster > shield in nice holster, it'd sway my mind.

I haven't shot the shield, I simply can't find it anywhere for shooting, let alone buying (there's one store that's getting it in for me in the middle of nowhere this week though). I tried out the 9mm XDS, which as I understand is very very similar though. WHen I shot the XDS I just thought 'this is nice, but it seems like it's just the same size as the glock'. I also disliked the XDS' grip a bit more (the grip feels like it's flatter on the sides, doesnt grip as well, i dont like the texturing, and I think I dislike the grip safety but I dont think I'd mind it if I got used to it, it might actually even be a good thing for additional safety really). So even though the XDS and glock felt the same to me, I'm just worried when I the glock, I just leave it home every once in a while kinda thing.I absolutely can't have that.

But I shot the Glock 26 a bunch, I shot the Walther .40 PPK (disliked the mag kept pinching me and ambi release, but I mean I suppose I could get used to that even too, the .40 round sucked majorly though), the glock 42 (i friggin LOVED the glock 42, i kinda want to get it actually, but I guess the shield should be the 'same' in size when it comes to CCW), and XDS 9mm (i just felt it was like a glock 26 with less rounds).



> As for inexpensive trigger mods to the Glock, yes... much is available in this department and I have done a bunch of it myself. But if I were you, I'd leave it factory stock for a while until you have put enough rounds down range to make a good assessment of what you might want to do.


I was just curious since the shield's trigger is definitely a +1 over the glock's. If there's an easy mod to make the glock's trigger more, like, a trigger, and not some straight stick, it'd make it more so shield and glock were even on the trigger. But I mean the trigger on the glock is fine too so really it's not a big deal. That's why I ask.


----------



## Belial88

Bump


----------



## Cait43

Belial88 said:


> I haven't shot the shield, I simply can't find it anywhere for shooting, let alone buying (there's one store that's getting it in for me in the middle of nowhere this week though).


Kittery Trading Post has the 9mm Shield for $429.99(24 in stock) (Kittery is a reputable internet dealer -- I have ordered firearms from them with no issues)
Kittery Trading Post


----------



## Belial88

Isn't there some big fee from ordering online because I gotta have it sent to a store? an FFL plus NCIS fee? I think that's $25+2? 

There's a gun store around here that has it for $399, they say they'll have it this week so hopefully they have it tomorrow.


----------



## Cait43

Belial88 said:


> Isn't there some big fee from ordering online because I gotta have it sent to a store? an FFL plus NCIS fee? I think that's $25+2?
> 
> There's a gun store around here that has it for $399, they say they'll have it this week so hopefully they have it tomorrow.


No big free from Kittery other than $35 shipping fee( I do believe Kittery does not collect out of state sales taxes on orders, a local gun shop will if applicable)... You then need to find a FFL to transfer the weapon to..... The FFL will charge a fee and the price will vary depending on who you choose. When purchasing at a gun dealer there is usually a charge for the background check plus sales tax if applicable......

To find a FFL holder in your area go to:
Largest FFL Finder & Gun Shop database - FFL gun dealers directory


----------



## SouthernBoy

Glocks are so simple to work on and the two most common trigger mods to get a lighter trigger are a lighter connector (Glock's "-" connector or some after market brand) and a heavier trigger return spring. These two mods can shave anywhere from a pound to a pound and a half off of the pull weight. Another popular mod is to polish all of the internal contacting metal surfaces.

But I do recommend not doing any of this until you have, A) fire a number of rounds through the gun you buy to see how it works for you right out of the box and, B) you know what you're doing since you have to perform a detailed strip of the gun for these modifications. It is quite possible that the gun you buy will be fine as is. So don't rush into making any mods until you're certain of what you really want.


----------



## shaolin

Don't forget to ask for any type of discount. I got my Shield for $350 because I was in the military. You can get a custom holster IWB for around $40 from Fist Holsters. I buy all my holsters from them.


----------



## Belial88

I wasn't planning on changing the trigger weight or anything like that, I thought maybe the trigger mods were like, dropping the m&p kind of trigger that's got a nice curve to it, rather than the more straight/boxy glock trigger (which is still fine to me, really, just prefer the shields). I thought maybe if this was easy to do, it would make the issue of the shield's trigger > glock's, a non-issue. The no safeties on these guns is something I want to be careful about as I IWB-CCW (i know shield has a manual safety, but ofc that will always be off). 

I think I'll probably get from a local store, and I'll make sure to ask for discounts for like accessories or something.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

Reading this thread I see Kittery Trading Post mentioned. I live in NH about 20 min from there. I've bought a couple of firearms from them and they're great to deal with. But for those in this area, the Shield at a few of the better NH gun stores are going for $380. I'm going to have to buy one for that.


----------



## Belial88

I went to the range again, a different one, and tried out the shield 9 and glock 26.

The mag release on the shield was super stiff. I prefer, when putting in a new mag when the slide is cocked open, to hit the slide release rather than pull the slide back, to chamber the new mag/round.

The person at the rental said the shield is just new and stiff, and after about 1000 runs itll break in.

Also, they had the glock 26 gen3 with an 'oversized mag release'. Looked a bit out of place, but i Really liked it. They said it was less than $10 to do. Is there an oversized mag release for the shield?

The glock 26 definitely fells way more controllable though. Still debating, going to be at another gun store in an hour or two to purchase one or the other (399 vs 499).

ediit: I think Im gonna go with the shield. Hopefilly an oversized mag release will come out for the shield


----------



## SouthernBoy

Belial88 said:


> I went to the range again, a different one, and tried out the shield 9 and glock 26.
> 
> The mag release on the shield was super stiff. I prefer, when putting in a new mag when the slide is cocked open, to hit the slide release rather than pull the slide back, to chamber the new mag/round.
> 
> The person at the rental said the shield is just new and stiff, and after about 1000 runs itll break in.
> 
> Also, they had the glock 26 gen3 with an 'oversized mag release'. Looked a bit out of place, but i Really liked it. They said it was less than $10 to do. Is there an oversized mag release for the shield?
> 
> The glock 26 definitely fells way more controllable though. Still debating, going to be at another gun store in an hour or two to purchase one or the other (399 vs 499).
> 
> ediit: I think Im gonna go with the shield. Hopefilly an oversized mag release will come out for the shield


Sounds like you're a little confused between the slide stop and the magazine catch. It is possible that the slide stop could be a little bit hard to depress to release the slide and many serious shooters do prefer to use the overhand method at the rear of the slide to release it (I fall into this category). But you should be able to use that slide stop either way. I once owned a Glock that was hell to release with the slide stop.

The magazine catch on the Shield should be fine and easy to operate... unless something unusual is going on with it. Its size and position is good, at least the other M&P's, so I don't see a problem with it on the Shield.

The Glock 26 is a fine subcompact pistol as is the Shield. Touch call. Personally I view the G26 as just a slightly smaller version of the G19 since the width is the same.


----------



## Belial88

Oops I did say mag release, I meant slide release.

I'm talking about the thing you push down that causes the slide to go forward when it's in the open position, the slide release (or used to keep the slide locked open). The slide release is above the magazine release.

Anyways, could any Shield owners attest to if it loosens up and is easy to use to rack the slide forward after putting some rounds in it (and how many rounds exactly?), or does it always remain super stiff? It's super hard to use on the brand new Shield at the store as well as the Shield I rented at the range (which they said was new). I'd love to put an oversized mag release like that glock 26 I tried out had.

edit anyways my gun purchase was 'delayed' for some reason, so I'll have to wait until next week...

I was going to buy 1000 rounds of tulammo 9mm 115gr for $212 (~$.21c/rd), I was going to buy an Uplula speed reloader for $34, and some hoppes cleaning kit for $10. I'll get some like gold dots for self defense ammo online or something (they didnt have any of the self defense ammo i normally hear about). I was also going to buy some small plastic gun case (with foam inside ofc) for $7, and probably some cheap mikes holster for OC until I get my CCW (in which case I'll get a super nice iwb holster).


----------



## SouthernBoy

I've never handled an M&P Shield so I cannot attest at all to the ease of using the slide stop (that's its proper name). But I do own five M&P's and the slide stop on all of them works just fine. My latest M&P purchase was made three or four weeks ago and that one is the 9c (compact 9mm). It's a fine gun, has been 100% reliable, and is quite accurate. It did come with the heaviest trigger of any M&P I own so I installed an Apex DCAEK but kept the factory OEM trigger spring to get a pull weight of around 5 1/2 pounds. The break is excellent.

I like what I see in the Shield quite a bit and would consider getting one myself. That little gun fits a good niche and from what I have read about it, runs great.


----------



## Shipwreck

I will say that I have a 9mm Shield. In a month I will have had it for two years, and I have 2500 rounds thru it. I have owned many subcompact guns over the years (I mean a lot). The Shield is the first subcompact I really like to shoot. The recoil is low for its size, and it shoots like a much larger gun.

I don't even like M&P pistols. I have shot the fullsize one in 45 and 9mm before. My local range talked me into renting a shield two years ago. I initially wasn't interested, but i eventually gave in and tried it... Wow. I bought one two days later aft I found on. 

I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years starting in the mid 1990s, mainly because it was the only gun with that rust proof tennifer finish at the time. But, I never liked the gun, and I rarely ever shot it despite it being my carry gun. Once I discovered that the Walther P99 had the same finish, I bought a P99 compact and sold the Glock.

However, I can't say how much I really like my shield.


----------



## Belial88

When putting in a new mag/round, can you rack the slide by hitting just the slide release easily? Or is it still stiff? Because that's the big thing I don't like about the shield, while the glock racks easily with just the slide release (especially with the oversized mag release added on, which was awesome). 

The glock 26 definitely shoots with way less recoil and more accurate (i had tighter grouping and it felt like a lower caliber almost relative to the shield), but I'm starting to notice the shield is a lot thinner now so I'm going to go with it instead. I mean I was still accurate enough with the shield (if I cared about accuracy I'd be going with a 380, probably the glock 42 or sig 238).


----------



## SouthernBoy

Belial88 said:


> When putting in a new mag/round, can you rack the slide by hitting just the slide release easily? Or is it still stiff? Because that's the big thing I don't like about the shield, while the glock racks easily with just the slide release (especially with the oversized mag release added on, which was awesome).
> 
> The glock 26 definitely shoots with way less recoil and more accurate (i had tighter grouping and it felt like a lower caliber almost relative to the shield), but I'm starting to notice the shield is a lot thinner now so I'm going to go with it instead. I mean I was still accurate enough with the shield (*if I cared about accuracy I'd be going with a 380, probably the glock 42 or sig 238*).


May I suggest that you should be concerned with accuracy as that is the second most important criteria in a defensive handgun. Practical accuracy to be more specific, which is the ability of the shooter and weapons system to deliver rounds to target accurately, consistently, and confidently. The first criteria is reliability.

Don't know what an "oversized mag release" is but the context of your paragraph would indicate that you mean the slide stop and not a magazine catch. Glock does have an extended slide stop which is what I imagine you are trying to describe.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Shipwreck said:


> I will say that I have a 9mm Shield. In a month I will have had it for two years, and I have 2500 rounds thru it. I have owned many subcompact guns over the years (I mean a lot). The Shield is the first subcompact I really like to shoot. The recoil is low for its size, and it shoots like a much larger gun.
> 
> *I don't even like M&P pistols.* I have shot the fullsize one in 45 and 9mm before. My local range talked me into renting a shield two years ago. I initially wasn't interested, but i eventually gave in and tried it... Wow. I bought one two days later aft I found on.
> 
> I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years starting in the mid 1990s, mainly because it was the only gun with that rust proof tennifer finish at the time. But, I never liked the gun, and I rarely ever shot it despite it being my carry gun. Once I discovered that the Walther P99 had the same finish, I bought a P99 compact and sold the Glock.
> 
> However, I can't say how much I really like my shield.


Have to ask... What is it you don't like about the M&P pistol design? I'd be interested to hear your reason(s).


----------



## Shipwreck

SouthernBoy said:


> Have to ask... What is it you don't like about the M&P pistol design? I'd be interested to hear your reason(s).


I hate the factory trigger. It sucks. The Shield trigger is a bit different.

I shot an M&P with a trigger upgrade today (belongs to a friend) - it is much better. But the kit costs the guy over $100


----------



## Belial88

Oversized slide release on the glock thats what I meant, sorry. I never meant to mention the mag release.

I know accuracy is important but I'm still accurate with the shield, just the glock has a slightly tighter grouping for me. It's a heavier and bigger gun so obviously itll be more accurate. I know I'd be more accurate with the 380, but Id also be more accurate with a .22 and well thatd be silly. I liked 380 but as I understand 9mm is a lot better. I'd love to go with a 380 but, well, a single stack thin 9mm like the shield is basically the same size as a 380 for IWB due to the same thickness.

If I end up not carrying the shield because I still find it too big (ie leaving it at home for quick runs to the store, not always grabbing it, the concern I have with the glock 26 over the shield), then I'll sell the shield off and buy a 380 like the glock 42 or sig 238.

I mean I can get like all headshots in a group at 11 yards with the shield, I think I'm comfortable enough with the 9mm. If you think I should go with a 380 instead, I'm all ears.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Shipwreck said:


> I hate the factory trigger. It sucks. The Shield trigger is a bit different.
> 
> I shot an M&P with a trigger upgrade today (belongs to a friend) - it is much better. But the kit costs the guy over $100


Gotcha. All four of my centerfire M&P's required some trigger work. Two just needed the Apex USB (Ultimate Safety Block) while two needed the Apex DCAEK (in both of those, I re-installed the factory OEM trigger spring to bring down the trigger pull weight). All have good triggers now and are quality pieces. You may be referring to the Apex DCAEK which does run around $100.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Belial88 said:


> Oversized slide release on the glock thats what I meant, sorry. I never meant to mention the mag release.
> 
> I know accuracy is important but I'm still accurate with the shield, just the glock has a slightly tighter grouping for me. It's a heavier and bigger gun so obviously itll be more accurate. I know I'd be more accurate with the 380, but Id also be more accurate with a .22 and well thatd be silly. I liked 380 but as I understand 9mm is a lot better. I'd love to go with a 380 but, well, a single stack thin 9mm like the shield is basically the same size as a 380 for IWB due to the same thickness.
> 
> If I end up not carrying the shield because I still find it too big (ie leaving it at home for quick runs to the store, not always grabbing it, the concern I have with the glock 26 over the shield), then I'll sell the shield off and buy a 380 like the glock 42 or sig 238.
> 
> I mean I can get like all headshots in a group at 11 yards with the shield, I think I'm comfortable enough with the 9mm. If you think I should go with a 380 instead, I'm all ears.


If you're good to go with a 9mm, then that is a much better choice than the .380ACP which is about half the power of the 9mm. There are some very good .380 pistols out there but there are also very good small 9mm's as you are finding out. I'd definitely stick with a quality 9mm over the .380. The 9mm also has a greater variety of really good defensive loads from which to choose.

And when you leave home, carry that gun. You'll be surprised how much it will become part of you. My primary carry gun is a gen3 Glock 23. Over the last week or more I have been carrying my M&P 9c due to a partial knee replacement. It allows me a little better entrance and egress from vehicles. A good holster and a well selected handgun should become your daily friend and you'll find that it is easy for this to accomplish. The Shield or the G26 are small enough to allow you to carry either one on a regular basis... with the edge going to the Shield. Just remember. The best gun is the one you have on your person if and when you ever need it.


----------



## Shipwreck

Belial88 said:


> If I end up not carrying the shield because I still find it too big (ie leaving it at home for quick runs to the store, not always grabbing it, the concern I have with the glock 26 over the shield), then I'll sell the shield off and buy a 380 like the glock 42 or sig 238..


If thats the case, you may want something like the LCP. I do not believe the new 380 glock is any smaller than the Shield. I may be wrong, but I believe its bigger than smaller 380s - like the Sig 238 and Ruger LCP.


----------



## denner

The S&W Shield too big? :smt102


----------



## Shipwreck

denner said:


> The S&W Shield too big? :smt102


I pocket carry it or use a smart carry holster with shorts all summer. But, it's not a front pocket gun for a pair of jeans. I pocket carry it in shorts. I love it, but there are admittedly ways its still too big to be carried.

Since that is his concern, I was just pointing it out.

But, IWB carry of the hsield is about invisible.

With the smart carry holster, I carry mine with draw string type shorts all summer with no problems.


----------



## ponzer04

I have a suggestion to stop the idea of leaving a S&W Shield at home because it is too big. get an all steel 1911 .45acp and carry it for a year and then switch to the Shield and enjoy.


----------



## Shipwreck

ponzer04 said:


> I have a suggestion to stop the idea of leaving a S&W Shield at home because it is too big. get an all steel 1911 .45acp and carry it for a year and then switch to the Shield and enjoy.


Haha. I carried a fullsize Beretta 92FS IWB for three years. The 92 is still my fav gun, and it is doable. But, it wasn't really comfortable. The Shield is a dream when it comes to comfort


----------



## GCBHM

I have had both. I traded my G26 for a S&W Shield for my wife to use b/c she liked it better than the G26; however, both are fine weapons, and I don't think you can go wrong with either. Shoot both and pick the one you like best. I shoot equally well with both, so for me I would go with the G26 b/c it gives you more rounds. I carry the G19 Gen 4 for my GP EDC pistol. I also have the G17 Gen 4 for home defense, and looking at getting the new G41 Gen 4 .45. Hard to beat Glock! I've carried a lot of great pistols from SIG, Styer, FN, BHP, 1911, S&W M&Ps, you name it, and I have carried 9s, 40s and 45s, but I have gone back to the Glock Gen 4 pistol in 9mm. Why? I get better shot placement with the 9mm, and I like the way the Gen 4s fit my hand. I'd love to have them all! But Glock makes more sense to me. Reliable, Safe and less expensive than all the others. I like the trigger reset on the Gen 4 as well. It seems to reset a little quicker, and that means more shots down range. But with anything, practice practice practice!


----------



## beamon

I'm thinking of the same two pistols for open carry now, and for CC later when the CCW is obtained. I, however, am not as far along as you.

The drift of your comments, to this point, indicates that you have done all the steps necessary to make the choice. So, make it already and whatever you choose, train and shoot endlessly with it until it becomes a part of you. That done, it will be _*your*_ carry gun and you will forget the turmoil in making the choice!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## GCBHM

Belial88 said:


> which to get? I love the glock, I love them both, but just worried i wouldnt carry the glock, i need a gun i know i will not hesitate to grab, like my phone or wallet. It seems a lot of people say glock 26, but people who've used both seem to say the shield a lot. Just curious if people who've used both could attest to how much easier it is to carry the shield (or any single stack 9, really, ie 26 vs xds for example). I need a gun for CCW, I'm in and out of my car a lot, drive a lot, run around a lot. I wear informal, but nice clothing (ie button ups and fitted jeans). I imagine my self defense scenarios to be at night, outside, either when im getting in or out of my car, or walking around outside, at very close range, as I live in a bad neighborhood.
> 
> I know both guns are great, so please don't say one or the other because it's the only one you've used.
> 
> I've shot the glock 26, xds, ppk 40, glock 42, I mean really all these guns feel great to me, there isn't any I handle or use and I dislike. I liked the glock 42 a lot actually, but i guess the shield is close enough in size that i shouldn't consider it? I'm ~5'10" and ~140lb, so I'm a pretty thin, small guy. The family owns a p225 9mm but this would basically be my first gun.
> 
> The trigger feels nicer on the shield and it's cheaper, but I'm kinda drawn to the glock. It is shorter, that is maybe a plus for CCW? Ultimately this has to be a gun I can't think twice about carrying. I mean when I stick it in my belt they feel kinda the same to me, but they dont exactly let you run around in your car for a day to see how it fits.
> 
> ps is there some sort of trigger mod you can do to the glock for super cheap to change it or something?


Right now I think Glock is sort of the old hat where the M&Ps are all the new rage, so a lot of folks are drawn to the M&P for that purpose much like many were drawn to Glock 20 years ago. I have owned both and can say both are fine pistols, so it is just going to be a personal preference. Personally, I would choose the Glock for one simple reason. Capacity. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## niadhf

For me, it has become a matter of comfort. The double stacks (which are limited to restricted-capacity magazines in this hell-hole) tend to hurt to carry more (M&Pc in 9 & 45, Glock 19). 
The single stacks (PF9 and Makarov (I know, different caliber) are just easier ON MY BODY to carry. Not any easier to conceal with a good setup. Just more comfortable. So I am much more likely to have them on me. 
My Shield is here, I just have to get to the gun store. Now the PF 9 is on the block.


----------



## GCBHM

niadhf said:


> For me, it has become a matter of comfort. The double stacks (which are limited to restricted-capacity magazines in this hell-hole) tend to hurt to carry more (M&Pc in 9 & 45, Glock 19).
> The single stacks (PF9 and Makarov (I know, different caliber) are just easier ON MY BODY to carry. Not any easier to conceal with a good setup. Just more comfortable. So I am much more likely to have them on me.
> My Shield is here, I just have to get to the gun store. Now the PF 9 is on the block.


Well you sure cant go wrong with the Shield! Great pistol! I traded my G26 on the Shield 9mm for my wife, and I have threatened to take it away from her several times! 

I carry the G19, but really like the Shield. It shoots much smoother than a pistol that size, I just can't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Gman17

Have glocks love glocks but for a ccw you cant go wrong with a shield.


----------

